# Shomtort recipe needed



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi everybody,

I'm not even sure what a shomtort is other then to say that it is a sort of cream filled pastry, I think. My great grandmother used to make it and my mom and step grandma were talking about yesterday and saying that it was awesome and that they wish they had a recipe for it. If anybody could help me that would be great. Thanks:bounce:

Kelley


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Try Googling under "schaum torte".

There is apparently some dispute here in the U.S. over what a schaum torte is. Here's a review by my local food critic (Dennis Getto, recently deceased, may he rest in peace) that refutes the common description of this dessert as being a crisp meringue filled with fruit: Wisconsin's Restaurant Guide - Eric's Porter Haus Review

The classic Austrian version is quite different, being a true torte (layers with creamy filling): schaum torte; schaumtorten Definition in the Food Dictionary at Epicurious.com

I'll bet there are regional differences in its native region, too. Good luck in your search!


----------



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

Mezzaluna,

Thanks so much for your advice and for the info that you provided. If I find the correct recipe I'll post some pictures. 

Thanks Again,
Kelley


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

You're very welcome, Kellybean! Hey, I went to the new Fresh Market in Brookfield today. Stop in when you get a chance- it's worth a look. Excellent pre-cooked food, I have to say, and a nice wine department too. The meat and fish cases looked FABULOUS, and the veggies and fruit looked like jewels. Prices weren't exactly suitable for weekly grocery shopping but not to the moon, either.


----------



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

I'll have to check that out this weekend. Now that my husband and are FINALLY getting out of Jackson and moving back to civilization. Well we haven't found a place yet but we are looking in the Muskego are. Hey, you never told me what are you are from. 

Kelley


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Kelleybean, I'm from Pewaukee near WCTC. The Muskego area is quite pretty, and it's easy to get to Milwaukee or south to Racine and Kenosha or to points west (Beloit, etc.) from there.


----------



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

I know the area well. Before we moved to Jackson we used to live down the street from Silver nail Plaza on University. 

We are going to Muskego because my husband will be working out of Burlington and doing some work in the southern part of Waukesha. We needed to be centralized for his sake.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Unbelieveable! We used to live in Pebble Valley. If you ever get that way again, be sure to check out Great Northern Barbecue on Silvernail across from the Pick N' Save. YUM.

Happy house-selling and house-hunting!
Mezzaluna


----------



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

Actually we live in an apartment, much to my chagrin, here in Jackson. We are moving in to another one in the Muskego area until my mom retires. Then we are going to buy or build a home with a fully exposed basement for my parents to use as their part time home. They just bought a house in Arizona so they plan on doing the Snow Bird thing. I personally hate the idea of living in an apartment and think that we should buy a condo and then sell when my parents are ready to build with us. I married the world’s biggest blockhead and he can’t seem to grasp the concept of ownership and what the benefits are. He constantly throws in the fact that he went to college and therefore he knows better then a simple high school grad like me. MEN! GRR

We’ll have to try the Great Northern Barbecue. That sounds awesome. We are always looking for a new place to go. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

